# Fla dad rolls over & Kills baby!



## AppleOrangePear (Apr 17, 2004)

This is a story from my local newspaper.The topic says the dad rolled over baby however article mentions nothing of it....... Why is it Crib SIDS deaths are never made NEWS







: I honestly find it odd that someone would roll over there child and NOT realize and the mom wakes to feed it?

C. Fla. dad rolls over, kills baby

ASSOCIATED PRESS
ADVERTISEMENT

DeLAND, Fla. - A 3-week-old baby died in his parents' bed after his father allegedly rolled onto him, sheriff's officials said .

The death appeared to be an accident, said Gary Davidson, Volusia County Sheriff's Office spokesman. He added that an autopsy was planned to confirm the cause of death.

The parents, Melvin, 39, and Kelly Finke, 36, said they went to sleep with baby in their bed around 12:30 a.m. Friday Kelly noticed the baby wasn't breathing around 5 a.m. when she awoke to feed it, Davidson said.

When emergency officials arrived at the home, Melvin Finke was performing CPR on his son. Paramedics continued CPR efforts, but the baby was pronounced dead when he arrived at the hospital, Davidson said.

Michele


----------



## joy11 (Jul 31, 2005)

How sad...I agree it's wierd the wording. Did the parent say he rolled over on the baby, or did they just assume that? Baby could have died from any number of things.


----------



## merpk (Dec 19, 2001)

Horrible story if true.










Horrible even if not true.










Which is why the father is _not_ supposed to sleep next to the baby for several months. baby/mama/anybodyelse is supposed to be the order of things for a good reason, you know?


----------



## johub (Feb 19, 2005)

Mom finds the baby not breathing next to her. IT doesnt actually say there is any evidence dad rolled on top of him.
The fact of the matter a SIDS death in a crib is SIDS.
A SIDS death in a parents bed is called Overlaying.
This is a terrible thing to happen to any family. But to turn it into a blame game and make them think "what if he had been in a crib?" is just cruel.
I agree that it is best not to put newborns next to dad. However, this article appears to be all assumptoins based on bias against cosleeping.
JOline


----------



## spirit4ever (Nov 4, 2004)




----------



## s_kristina (Aug 9, 2004)

One of the local stations had a promo for their news going on over the weekend takling about this. They also did a teaser asking if there is any way to safely sleep with your baby. I didn't watch that news and am not sure which channel it was, but I think Fox. I was annoyed and am guessing that they said there is no safe way to sleep with baby. Now I might go searching there website for it just to make sure what they said. That is after I take a nap with dd on one side of me and ds on the other.


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

UGH!!!

I somehow doubt the father "killed" this baby- most likely this was SIDS and nothing could have prevented it.

I wonder if the dad was on any medications or anything- probably not, or the article would have likely mentioned it.


----------



## Hazelnut (Sep 14, 2005)

Actually I doubt if the article would have mentioned that key fact, if it were true.


----------



## nonconformnmom (May 24, 2005)

In the news story I saw , it said that the couple had been out to a concert prior to going to bed with their 3-week old baby.

Quote:

The couple, Melvin and Kelly Finke, said they arrived home from a concert about 12:30 a.m. and went to sleep with the baby. About 5 a.m., the mother awoke to feed him but noticed he wasn't breathing, Davidson said.
I agree that most media stories seem biased against co-sleeping and seem to blame the parents, but in this one specific case, I have to admit that SIDS doesn't immediately strike me as a likely explanation. I can't help but wonder whether the couple and/or father had been drinking or under the influence of a substance. Again, it's not fair to speculate when we don't know the facts, but there is always more details than we ever get from newspapers.


----------



## LIZnCHAD (Jan 6, 2006)

We don't co sleep full time for this exact reason. Dh would not wake up if he rolled on the baby. He has even rolled over on me before and not woken up (I even waited a few minutes to see if he would. So if dd is having a terrible time getting to sleep, I co sleep with her in a different bed or after he has gone to work.


----------



## tmareeh (Jan 11, 2006)

Does no one find it odd that a mother would go to sleep at 12:30am and not wake until 5:00am with a 3 WEEK OLD BABY???? What baby sleeps that long at that age? I would think you'd be checking on the baby sooner than that. Maybe I'm just biased, cause my 16 month old dd still wakes every 1-2 hours...

Taryn


----------



## AccidentalHousewif (Nov 11, 2005)

It seems hinky to me, too -- I'd have to wonder if drugs or alcohol were factors.

But I also agree with Joline -- a baby who stops breathing in a crib is assumed to have been a SIDS victim (only with compelling evidence is any abuse or neglect considered), but a baby who stops breathing in a family bed is assumed to have been smothered by the parents.


----------



## UUMom (Nov 14, 2002)

That poor family---I don't even want to imagine what it would be like to lose a 3 week old babe! I really cannot think of anything more horrible.


----------



## kalirush (Jun 14, 2005)

Mine slept that long or longer at 3 weeks.

Julia


----------



## Slabobbin (Jan 29, 2004)

I can't imagine the guilt he must feel (weather he actually did it or not). How sad.


----------



## Oregonicmama (Aug 13, 2002)

"The parents, Melvin, 39, and Kelly Finke, 36, said they went to sleep with baby in their bed around 12:30 a.m. Friday Kelly noticed the baby wasn't breathing around 5 a.m. when she awoke to feed it, Davidson said."

"IT?!?!!!??"

is this not a human being we're talking about? That really bothers me.







:

I think there is something missing from this story.

Poor Baby.


----------



## juju's mom (Mar 30, 2005)




----------



## my2girlsmama (Oct 21, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *merpk*









Horrible story if true.










Horrible even if not true.










Which is why the father is _not_ supposed to sleep next to the baby for several months. baby/mama/anybodyelse is supposed to be the order of things for a good reason, you know?










So sad.

I agree here, my toddler is nearly 22 months and while we co sleep only most of the time now (not every night or whatnot) she *still* is placed on my side near bedrail and me on other side of her. Dh has said he wakes when she does so he'd be fine but I simply do not believe a father/spouse has the same internal workings we mamas have.

But I also agree the story doesn't give much info.....could have been a number of things. Were the parents sober? Did the baby choke on vomit? Smothered in blanket? the list is endless.............it always gives co sleeping a bad vibe when these stories get sensationalized as such.


----------



## mamagirl (Nov 9, 2005)

Yes it definately seems like there is much more to the story. How awful.


----------



## umami_mommy (May 2, 2004)

SIDS does happen like this. rare, but it does happen.

dad might have been drinking. mom might have too, how do they know it was dad? drunk moms squish babies too.

frankly, if i was afrad that my partner would squish my baby he would have to go sleep elsewhere. that would never be a reason for me to put my baby in a crib where SIDS is so much more common.


----------

